# Need a.....



## dragon2309

Hi, this is to UK people only so it doesnt apply to anyone in the US (which is quite a lot of you).

Click Click, Clunk Clunk, Blah blah blha, hard drive failed....... blah blah blah. Anything from 6-15Gb as a replacement.

If that didnt make sense: My old hard drive in my old pC jus failed, i need a CHEAP replacement, anyone willing to sell AND post it to me for under £10.

As i siad in the first bit, as low as 6Gb and high as 12Gb. I dont mind.

Thanks UK people.


----------



## Archangel

well.. i have a 5Gb harddisk here ^_^  if noone replies, i could mail it from the netherlands to ya


----------



## dragon2309

5Gb would do fine, how much total for postage aswell, and do you think there would be aproblem at customs or anything?


----------



## flame1117

why not the US i got a 10.2GB heh, i'll take what ever E10 is in USD currency lol, paypal.


----------



## dragon2309

For the record it would be about $20 USD. And i suppose from the US is ok, as long as you accept paypal.


----------



## Rambo

www.xe.com/ucc 



			
				from the site above said:
			
		

> 10.00 GBP = 18.4189 USD


----------



## dragon2309

My estimate of about $20 wasnt bad then was it,


----------



## Ku-sama

i have one you can just have... i think its a 10 gig, ill have to check, if you pay shipping, its yours


----------



## dragon2309

and how much would shipping be??


----------



## Ku-sama

postal code? oh, and its a 6.5g


----------



## dragon2309

UK postal code is ME22XZ, its in the south-east of the UK if ya wanted to know.


----------



## Ku-sama

Calculate Time and Cost 


 Results Summary  


Ship From:  CENTREVILLE, 21617, UNITED STATES  
Ship To:  KENT, ME22XZ, UNITED KINGDOM  
Shipment Date:  Saturday, September 3, 2005   
Bill to UPS Account:  Yes  
Total Shipment Weight:  2 lbs.   
Drop-off / Pickup:  Drop Off - I will drop off my prepaid package at any location accepting UPS packages  
Address Type:  Residential  
Number of Packages:  1  
Packaging:  Your Packaging  
Customs Value:  10.00 USD  
Duty Type:  03 - Low value  
Currency:  USD  








Package Information     



Service  Total
(All Packages)  Contact UPS by:  Latest Pickup Time: 


UPS Worldwide ExpressSM 
Guaranteed by:  By End of Day
Thursday
September 8, 2005 
  60.77*

  By End of Day
Saturday
September 3, 2005   By End of Day
Saturday
September 3, 2005  

UPS Worldwide ExpeditedSM 
Delivered by:  By End of Day
Friday
September 9, 2005 
  57.76*

  By End of Day
Saturday
September 3, 2005   By End of Day
Tuesday
September  

damn dude... wtf


----------



## dragon2309

is that the pstage costs there, 50 and 60 dollars, bloody hell


----------



## Ku-sama

thats USD...
57.76 USD = 46.0477 EUR


----------



## dragon2309

> thats USD...
> 57.76 USD = 46.0477 EUR


Please note that the UK has not conformed like all the other EU contries and we do not operate the EURO. We hav GBP, pounds and pence, the way it should be. thanks


----------



## Ku-sama

57.76 Usd = 31.3591 Gbp


----------



## elmarcorulz

dragon2309 said:
			
		

> Please note that the UK has not conformed like all the other EU contries and we do not operate the EURO. We hav GBP, pounds and pence, the way it should be. thanks


hell yeah, thats the way it will ALWAYS be!


			
				Ku-sama said:
			
		

> 57.76 Usd = 31.3591 Gbp


that is too much for a 10GB hdd, a new 80GB costs £30.

dragon, have you looke don ebay? they have 10gb hdd's for about £5


----------



## Ku-sama

international shipping is too expensive, sorry man


----------



## flame1117

I'll give you mine for 15$ USD, then i can get very cheap shipping though my works DHL shipping, I'll check out how much it'll be, prabally around 5$, but if its more I wont make you pay more then the 20$USD total.


----------



## Geoff

dragon, i got a 4GB and an 80GB, the 80gb didnt seem to work well in my last comp, but for what your using it for, it may.


----------



## Archangel

elmarcorulz said:
			
		

> hell yeah, thats the way it will ALWAYS be!


 fanboy


----------



## Ku-sama

if you can find somewhere that can ship for a price you like, its still free for the taking


----------



## dragon2309

> fanboy


Eh, a fanboy of national currency, thats a new one.


----------



## Archangel

but still...


----------

